# Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen



## Pratfall-Bob (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 habe ein Problem, wo mir die Suche nicht so recht weiterhelfen konnte.

 Ich habe kürzlich ein Boot mit Trailer aus Belgien gekauft.

 Der Trailer ist ein holländischen Fabrikat ( TTH Watersport), hat aber keinerlei Papiere (weder CE, noch COC). Ein Typenschild, bzw. eine Rahmennummer konnte ich nicht finden.

 Die Achse (Knott) und die Deichsel (Winterhoff) haben ein Typenschild.

 Ich habe Kontakt zum Hersteller aufgenommen. Der nette Herr sagte mir, dass er den Trailer "fertig für den deutschen Tüv" machen kann. Das würde dann mit allen Papieren (COC) ca. 250 € kosten, und ich müsste dafür den Anhänger nach NL überführen, und auch wieder zurückfahren.

 Verständlich, dass ich darauf keinen Bock habe.

 Da es sich aber um einen guten Trailer mit Slipprollen handelt, möchte ich ihn gerne in Deutschland anmelden.

 Wie bekomme ich das am besten hin?

 Welche Papiere brauche ich wirklich?

 Wie muss die Beleuchtung ausgestattet sein (Differenzen Holland  / Deutschland) ?

 Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

 Beste Grüße


 Marcus


----------



## Lommel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Also ich würde mit der Dekra mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Im Idealfall erstellen die dir ein Gutachten mitdem du den Trailer dann beim Straßenverkehrsamt anmeldest (grünes Nummernschild). Die Elektrik sollte eigentlich in Nl genauso sein wie in Deutschland. Am besten mit dem dekra Mann telefonieren, der sollte helfen können. Good luck


----------



## siloaffe (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Tja das wirst so nicht hin kriegen.  
Um das dingen zulassen zu können braucht es eine fahrgestrlln nr und ein techniches Datenblatt vom hersteller damit könntest zum TÜV und ne vollabnahme machen lassen..... 

Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit die aber nicht wirklich legal ist. 
Guck ob du nen schrott trailer bekommst kauf dir n paar schlagzahlen und....


----------



## siloaffe (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*



Lommel schrieb:


> Also ich würde mit der Dekra mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Im Idealfall erstellen die dir ein Gutachten mitdem du den Trailer dann beim Straßenverkehrsamt anmeldest (grünes Nummernschild). Die Elektrik sollte eigentlich in Nl genauso sein wie in Deutschland. Am besten mit dem dekra Mann telefonieren, der sollte helfen können. Good luck




Ohne techniches Datenblatt und rahmen nummer wird da keiner n gutachten erstellen. Die Zeiten als man sich noch n Anhänger selber bauen und abnehmen konnte sind vorbei.  Um in D ne strasenzulassung zu bekommen musst du chradhtest werte vorlegen. Die kannst auch theoretisch erstellen lassen allerdings bist da bei ca 25.000,-€


----------



## Lommel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ohne techniches Datenblatt und rahmen nummer wird da keiner n gutachten erstellen. Die Zeiten als man sich noch n Anhänger selber bauen und abnehmen konnte sind vorbei.  Um in D ne strasenzulassung zu bekommen musst du chradhtest werte vorlegen. Die kannst auch theoretisch erstellen lassen allerdings bist da bei ca 25.000,-€


Jetzt ernsthaft? Ich denke mal es handelt sich um einen Trailer unter 750kg ungebremst. Da konnte man doch sogar eine neue Typennummer (wenn nicht vorhanden) nach Gutachten beantragen und der von der Dekra hat Sie eingeschlagen. Gut, ist 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Marf22 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Fahr einfach ein paar TÜVler in der Gegend ab und schilder dein Problem. Manchmal hat man welch dabei, die einem wirklich helfen wollen und dann wirds nicht so wild. Das mit dem Typenschild wäre auch mein erster Gedanke......alter deutscher Trailer.....aber die Papiere sind verloren gegangen, weil Jahrelang nur als Hafentrailer benutzt:c

Andererseits finde ich die 250 Teuros jetzt nicht zu viel für die Arbeit des Herstellers, wenn der Trailer gut ist.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Wow...

 vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung.

 Ich habe jetzt nen Fahrzeugbauer gefunden, wo 2 mal pro Woche der Tüv hinkommt, und auch Vollabnahmen ... macht.

 Am Dienstag wollen wir mal sehen, was geht.

 Wenn die nichts tun können, dann bleibt mir nur noch der Holland Trip.

 Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nen Fahrzeugbauer gefunden, wo 2 mal pro Woche der Tüv hinkommt, und auch Vollabnahmen ... macht.
> 
> Am Dienstag wollen wir mal sehen, was geht.



Da würde ich mir nicht viele Gedanken machen, das wird schon hinhauen. Vor allem hast du genau den richtigen Weg gewählt, die Chancen das er beim Fahrzeugbauer ne Abnahme bekommt sind um einiges höher als wenn du es privat versuchst.



Lommel schrieb:


> Da konnte man doch sogar eine neue  Typennummer (wenn nicht vorhanden) nach Gutachten beantragen und der  von der Dekra hat Sie eingeschlagen. Gut, ist 10 Jahre her.


Genau so, oder wenn mal wieder keine Nummer eingeschlagen war und das Alutypenschild verlorengegangen war konnte/kann man sich auch ne neue Nummer einschlagen lassen.


----------



## Germany (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf......habe das alles auch hinter mir........wichtig ist das du die Herkunft (Eigentumsnachweis....Kaufvertrag) belegen kannst....der Trailer technisch (Elektrik) und auch vom Rahmen ect. her in Ordnung ist und nicht geschweißt wurde( da stellen sich viele Tüvler richtig an).....und dann klappt das auch!!!!!!
 LG Frank


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Danke, Leute!


 Ihr macht mir Mut!!!

 ...und was nicht passt, lasse ich vom Fahrzeugbauer reparieren / ändern.


 Ich denke auch, dass es gehen wird.


----------



## Wizard2 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

macht dir keinen kopf, zum tüv,dekra,.... die sagen was gemacht werden muss und fertig. hab vor 2 Jahren nen trailer selbstgebaut, Abnahme durch Sachverständigen hat 79€ gekostet. Typenschild bekommst vom Prüfer du brauchst dann nur die schlagzahlen. bei mir war das absolut problemlos. crashetest brauchst du ganz sicher nicht machen. was siloaffe meint ist sicher
die isozertifizierung nach iso9001. diese ist aber für kommerziellen fahrzeugbau.


----------



## siloaffe (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Hmmmm dann hat mir der Mann vom TÜV letztes Jahr Driss erzählt!


----------



## mexwell (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Viel Erfolg! 

Wur haben vor einigen Jahren ein Boot jn NL gekauft und wegen dem Aufwand von dem dazugehörigen Trailer Abstand genommen... 

Ich bin gespannt wie es bei Deinem Trailer ausgeht.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (3. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

So, Leute! 



Habe eben den Trailer zum Fahrzeugbauer gebracht. 

Morgen kommt der TÜV-Mensch. Ob der Trailer bereits morgen abgenommen wird, ist unklar.

Der Meister meinte, es wird ne Vollabnahme werden und es wird eine Nummer vergeben, die wahrscheinlich auf ein neues Typenschild gebracht werden muss.



Morgen gegen 10 Uhr weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (4. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Also: Der Trailer kann via Vollabnahme getüvt werden. Als Hersteller werde dann wohl ich selbst eingetragen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Weiterhin müssen noch Änderungen an der Beleuchtung ( Rückfahrlicht, div. Reflektoren) vorgenommen werden. Ausserdem wurde der fehlende Kantenschutz am Blech der Beleuchtung bemängelt, es fehlt eine Stahlbuchse (keine Ahnung wo), und die Kippvorrichtung des Trailers muss zusätzlich über nen Splint gesichert werden.



Scheint also machbar zu sein.



Bekomme heute Abend die Kostenaufstellung, dann entscheide ich, wie es weiter geht.



Doof ist, dass der Meister jetzt erstmal im Urlaub ist.



Die nächsten Tage passiert da wohl nicht ganz viel.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Guten Morgen.



Kurzes Update: Gestern habe ich alle Mängel gemäß der Liste des Tüv-Menschen beseitigt. 

Gleich geht es zur Vollabnahme.



Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Trailler aus NL ohne Papiere und Typenschild zulasen*

Die gute Nachricht vorab: Habe das Gutachten bekommen und somit die Vollabnahme überstanden. 

Die schlechte Nachricht: Der ganze Spaß hat 390 Europäer gekostet. Zzgl. rund 50€ für Kleinteile. 



Naja..   jetzt auch egal! 





Is halt ein Hobby....;-)





Morgen geht's zur Zulassungsstelle und dann abends endlich Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Boot.


----------

